# sky sports golf female presenter



## NervousShankaholic (Jan 22, 2012)

cant decide if she is a honey or something from the honey monster advert


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 22, 2012)

she doesn't do it for me, not a bad presenter though


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2012)

NervousShankaholic said:



			cant decide if she is a honey or something from the honey monster advert
		
Click to expand...

I agree, she's a bit like Susanah Reid from BBC breakfast, sometimes looks really hot and sometimes a bit of a munter.


----------



## Chris1980 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not great to be honest but hey, im hardly the best lookin biscuit in the barrel!!


----------



## Andy (Jan 22, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I agree, she's a bit like Susanah Reid from BBC breakfast, sometimes looks really hot and sometimes a bit of a munter.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted you could even think never mind say such a thing Valentino. Susanna is gorgeous. Always will be lol, in my head anyway.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not helped by a stupid hair cut in my view.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going against the grain here. I like the look of her :thup:

Especially here:


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2012)

Andy said:



			Gutted you could even think never mind say such a thing Valentino. Susanna is gorgeous. Always will be lol, in my head anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Andy sometimes I do agree pal.


----------



## Cobra_Nut (Jan 22, 2012)

nice legs on show tonight but the old boat race doesn't do it for me, could always put a paper bag over her head


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey - not near the TV and anyway HID is watching something with subtitles...

Which one are we on about..?


----------



## NervousShankaholic (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarah Stirk....having a beer watching the golf...shes starting to grow on me particularly those legs....


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 22, 2012)

Andy said:



			Gutted you could even think never mind say such a thing Valentino. Susanna is gorgeous. Always will be lol, in my head anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Can't imagine what he's talking about .....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmm shame she doesn't wear those on the breakfast news settee. That would brighten the economic figures up. I like Sarah Stirk and she has a fine pair of pins and more importantly is doing ok as a presenter.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2012)

I reckon she's got a massive set of bollox under that dress.


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Jan 23, 2012)

She no diana Doherty!


----------



## r1965h (Jan 23, 2012)

Susanna Reid is stunning. Just been checking out some of her footage on youtube.


----------



## keef (Jan 23, 2012)

She doesn,t compare with the lovely Di. Her eyelashes are weird!


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2012)

I always think she is wearing a wig. 'Nice big thick thighs' as Fraser from Dads Army would say.


----------



## PPE (Jan 23, 2012)

Must have been cold that day they took the photo of Sarah Stirk!

Agree with most, cracking legs, top bollox look ok too, just needs a bloody good barnet chop!


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2012)

The stills are better than the real thing. But she's a good presenter though. :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2012)

Piece said:



			But she's a good presenter though. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


C'mon Piece that wasn't the question, don't spoil it pal!


----------



## painterboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Whats her golf history/handicap?


----------

